

What is so exciting about WebSockets? - SlipperySlope
http://www.quora.com/What-is-so-exciting-about-WebSockets

======
SlipperySlope
"WebSockets enable the server and client to maintain a persistent connection,
and by doing so, significantly decrease the latency for data that is sent over
the network."

They are bidirectional, event-driven and asynchronous. The client initiates
the connection over HTTP and a handshake switches the protocol to web sockets.
When using JSON as the payload, one can elegantly write a single websocket
server and operate JavaScript, iOS and Android clients using the same API.

